# Plug an Ipod in car



## carter (Aug 20, 2005)

Not sure it works but this was posted in an other forum:

I got a Ipod Nano for my Birthday and I instantly wanted to know what were my options to get it to play in my car. I read up on FM Modulators and was not impressed with what everyone was saying about the quality of the sound.

I did alot of research and came up with a plan, and it WORKS!!!! I thought I would share it with you all. I have a Sony Radio with a 10 disk cd changer. My radio does not have a AUX for the ipod, but where the cd changer plugs into the radio, that is considered as a AUX but can only be used by sony.

From the back of my radio I unplugged the RCA that lead to my cd changer and I installed a RCA splitter for each color (Red and White)
https://www.addison-electronique.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=11_11004&products_id=102093

Then i plugged my cd changer into one of the RCA, and then I used a RCA plug to a 3.5mm stereo plug
https://www.addison-electronique.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=11_11004&products_id=102072
and plugged up the RCA`s and then plugged the 3.5mm stereo plug into my Ipod.

Next I had to make a Blank CD to be able to put into my cd changer so my radio THINKS that its playing from the cd changer but in reality you are playing music from your Ipod. I went to iTunes and purchased for .99 cents the song (Silence) by Ciccone Youth and its the ****** Album
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...=glance&n=5174

I then put my song on a cd over and over again, I fit on the cd 79 times. Now I put this cd in my cd changer and I pressed REPEAT CD, so I have absolutly dead silence coming from the cd, now I turn on my Ipod and play my music. The sound is great! Works wonders!!! 

Total cost was $17.00 including the .99 cent song download.

I hope this helps everyone who wants to do this and has a cd changer for their radio.

Good Luck!!!


----------



## vwtoby (Oct 28, 2005)

so you have a set of rcas and the changer cable going to the changer? or jsut the RCAs....reason is i will be using all 3 of the 9815s rcas for the active set up...so non left for this?


----------



## 346 (Aug 22, 2005)

ON the 9815, you can plug a "mini-stereo jack to RCA" cable to your ipod and a "RCA to AInet cable" to the 9815 aux.


----------



## vwtoby (Oct 28, 2005)

cool....how much are rca - A1net cables?


----------



## gleepoy (Aug 19, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ALPINE-Ai-Net-T...724662772QQcategoryZ50552QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## fenrisx (Apr 12, 2007)

Lawnboy360 said:


> ON the 9815, you can plug a "mini-stereo jack to RCA" cable to your ipod and a "RCA to AInet cable" to the 9815 aux.



_With that method.. you would still control the iPod from the iPod and not the HU right?
_
I hope so. Looks like I'll be able to hook my iPod up to my 9813 after all. I went and bouth a mini-stereo to RCA to hook my iPod up to the 9813 just like I had done with my old Panasonic in the truck I sold a couple of months ago.. only to find the 9813 had RCA AUX input. 

Hope this will work! Many thanks to the thread starter for his brainstorming on how to get his iPod to work..and Lawnboy for mentioning the easier method of 1/8" to RCA.. and the RCA to AInet.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Just to be clear you are driving the AUX/CD Changer in with 2 seperate line sources basicaly? If not disregard this post, if so I've heard doing that is not a good idea because "one preamp output will try to drive the other" if the signals are not identical.


----------



## fetoma (Jul 12, 2011)

Great idea Carter! Worked for my kids car.


----------

